# Expired peanut butter



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I figure this is the best place to confirm whether I will die from this ! Hahaha

I "lost" a jar of peanut butter in the basement pantry and failed to look at it before opening and consuming some! 

The jar was sealed properly and does not smell off at all. There was a little oil separation, but that was it. It expired in November 2013. 

Any thought? Thanks all!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

SJSFarm said:


> Any thought? Thanks all!


If it's Peter Pan, I'd eat it....otherwise, throw it away no matter what date is on it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It will be fine. The "expiration" dates are meaningless -- just another way to get us to spend money. Depending on the temps. you stored your PB, it will be good up to 5 or more years.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

If it tastes bad then it's rancid. If not, it's still ok.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

The percentage of oil in peanut butter is so high it is unlikely to be bad. If it is you will know it right off.

Many years ago I handled a claim where some alleged they had purchased soem salad dressing that was 5 yrs past the exp date. Of course they ate it any way and alleged to have gotten botulism from it. Well I sent the remainder of it to an independent lab to be tested. It came back free from all bacteria and other contaminates. Sorta makes you go hummmmm.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

5 year expired and bacteria free! Yikes! Yea preservatives . Ummm ....yuck!

Yea. I really need to grow my own, well, everything! Hahaha


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

SJSFarm said:


> 5 year expired and bacteria free! Yikes! Yea preservatives . Ummm ....yuck!
> 
> Yea. I really need to grow my own, well, everything! Hahaha


With salad dressing the vinegar is the preservative.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The preservative with any canned food is that it was canned properly which killed all the bacteria so it couldn't spoil and the seal was intact.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

You ate some, still alive, so that is good enough for me, I'd eat it. If bright lights make it flinch then I'd be worried.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

7thswan said:


> If it tastes bad then it's rancid. If not, it's still ok.


Yep! I recently found an old jar of it myself. When it's rancid you know by the smell long before tasting any.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

first of all there is no exp date on food the date listed is the best use by date not the exp date


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

pmondo said:


> first of all there is no exp date on food the date listed is the best use by date not the exp date


Thats not true of older food.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

The important thing here is to work on a better rotation system? I also concur if the isn't any growing on it and it smells sound eat it! I would 
Dutch


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Any peanut butter that you don ;'t use or want, make a small bird feeder and fill it with the peanut butter. The birds love it. We buy any out dated we find and fill our little dishes with it and watch the winter birds feast.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Expired peanut butter? That's a new one on me. You've apparently never been to my house. We get down to 3 jars and an alarm goes off. I do understand your concern, though. Especially if you have some medical condition or are feeding it to your family.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

SJSFarm said:


> 5 year expired and bacteria free! Yikes! Yea preservatives . Ummm ....yuck!
> 
> Yea. I really need to grow my own, well, everything! Hahaha


Would you send me some peanut butter seeds?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

po boy said:


> Would you send me some peanut butter seeds?


Peanuts are pretty easy to grow and grind up.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

po boy said:


> Would you send me some peanut butter seeds?


Haha. I do hear that peanut hay is ok for goats! But living in Buffalo, NY means too short a season for peanuts!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have ate 40 year old peanut butter. It was in a C ration box and the date on it was 1945 and I ate it in 1985. Yes the peanut butter lost some oil but it tasted good.


----------



## kemps (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a current jar that is going that is expired and fine. I don't eat a lot as I am technically allergic so eating too much is a bad idea (I like to live dangerously  ). We've been more than fine. I tend to not fully trust expiration dates on a lot of stuff except for milk as I swear it likes to spoil right on time!


----------

